# X570 and Windows 7



## kapqa (Oct 13, 2019)

Hello ,

i was wondering if there is already a X570 Board that supports also windows 7?


Thanks


----------



## HD64G (Oct 13, 2019)

By default there isn't. But there are some people who made it work. Check in the link below:









						[Guide] 'Fixing' Windows 7 USB support on...
					

Hosting the guide I made a while earlier here. My Ryzen 9 3900X works fine on Windows 7 in my old x370 board, however I seemed to have lost all my USB ports on the back of my motherboard since the on-die Matisse USB 3.0 controller is not supported on Windows 7 and has no drivers from AMD...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 13, 2019)

eveb if its work, it will provide bunch of error, i know how painful win10 could be, but if you buy current generation m/b you have no choice to deal with it




the only stable one is 1803, i sugest you avoid any ipdate or new ver rev win10, but it is up to you


----------



## Bones (Oct 13, 2019)

Not neccesarily. 
It's been reported once the drivers are working many say there are no issues, everything works perfectly. Not saying it's an easy thing to get going. 

It can be done and frankly if you're like me and hate Win 10's spying you'll do what you have to for making it work, using Linux or something else.


----------



## kapqa (Oct 13, 2019)

ya, i am running x470 board with windows 7, and its very stable; but i was wondering about x570 boards, as there are some interesting ones out there.

just curious

Thanks for the link HD64G!

was already thinking about upgrading to Ryzen3000, now i get a chance to know what issues there might arise with Windows 7.

For Linux / Ubuntu i found this post





						AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + Ryzen 9 3900X Offer Incredible Linux Performance But With A Big Caveat Review - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com
				




It seems it does not particuarly apply to me as i am running Devuan Linux which is withouth Systemd (which seems to cause the error mentioned in the arcticle for the newer Ubuntu/Debian and Ryzen3000)


----------



## Bones (Oct 13, 2019)

Even if using a X470 and it's currently working fine with your 2000 series chip, if you drop a 3000 series in your USB stuff will stop functioning.
They have the chip setup to not allow USB to work under Win 7 so unless you have an X470 or even a X570 board with two PS2 ports (I don't think those even exist) it's not gonna work fully unless you do according to the article.

This also goes with PCI-E add-on cards with a USB piece plugged in, says it's unrecognized and cannot install the driver/driver problem.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Resistance... (to Win10) is futile...

Is there anything special that you are doing on windows? Because I using w10 like 4 years now (since Micro$oft's free upgrade program) with 0 issues.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 14, 2019)

I havent seen any X570 boards of yet that say they fully support W7, im on X470 with SLi on W7 and it works a treat! That been said do you have any real reason to want a X570 Motherboard?



Zach_01 said:


> Resistance... (to Win10) is futile...
> 
> Is there anything special that you are doing on windows? Because I using w10 like 4 years now (since Micro$oft's free upgrade program) with 0 issues.



Thats rare!


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 14, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Resistance... (to Win10) is futile...
> 
> Is there anything special that you are doing on windows? Because I using w10 like 4 years now (since Micro$oft's free upgrade program) with 0 issues.


zero issue...are you sure?! hmm okey whatev


----------



## kapqa (Oct 15, 2019)

i was just thinkg of the 3x Nvme, that could get in raid0 , for example. but i don't know if this is feasible in windows 7; 
probably it would be better to just buy a 4x4 nvme add-in card, and try to put windows there.
and then there is everything pcie4.0, or some things atleast, on the x570.
would be nice to have atleast one x570 or upcoming tr40 board with windows 7 support.

it is my understanding that on the x399 boards windows 7 works well, but i wonder if also the nvme raid works on windows 7 (it seems according to AMD no)


----------



## Bones (Oct 15, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> *Resistance... (to Win10) is futile...*
> 
> Is there anything special that you are doing on windows? Because I using w10 like 4 years now (since Micro$oft's free upgrade program) with 0 issues.


Wrong - That's what Linux is for......


----------



## kapqa (Oct 15, 2019)

Melvis said:


> I havent seen any X570 boards of yet that say they fully support W7, im on X470 with SLi on W7 and it works a treat! That been said do you have any real reason to want a X570 Motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats rare!


Hello , what do you mean X470 with SLi?
I am also on X470 , and it is better (for my taste and feeling) than with windows 10, altough the geekbench 4 numbers are much better for windows 10 (atleast most of the time i tried).
Have to admit that most of the time i use Linux nowadays on the PC (Windows is on a Samsung Evo 970 Plus and Devuan only Sata M.2 SSD, but still more snappy and elegant the LInux)


----------



## Melvis (Oct 16, 2019)

kapqa said:


> Hello , what do you mean X470 with SLi?
> I am also on X470 , and it is better (for my taste and feeling) than with windows 10, altough the geekbench 4 numbers are much better for windows 10 (atleast most of the time i tried).
> Have to admit that most of the time i use Linux nowadays on the PC (Windows is on a Samsung Evo 970 Plus and Devuan only Sata M.2 SSD, but still more snappy and elegant the LInux)



When I updated my System I had to find a X470 Motherboard that support W7 and have SLi support and a PS2 port and the board I got had all that and has been working flawlessly. 

I wouldnt worry about Geekbench Numbers they are nothing to write home about, there are better benchmark programs out there that give more detailed results that show the performance numbers about your system. 
If you dont need PCIE Gen 4 then just stick with what you got


----------



## Big_Vulture (Oct 18, 2019)

well, I use also Ryzen 5 3600 with Windows 7 and as long I do not install modded usb driver everything is rock stable.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 18, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Resistance... (to Win10) is futile...
> 
> Is there anything special that you are doing on windows? Because I using w10 like 4 years now (since Micro$oft's free upgrade program) with 0 issues.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat, no issues here with Windows 10, not really sure what all the hate is about.


----------



## Dyatlov A (Oct 19, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, I'm in the same boat, no issues here with Windows 10, not really sure what all the hate is about.


Because Windows 10 is so much different than previous Windows versions, to me is ugly and hate updates that screws my tweaks, settings. Others have different reasons, but would be nice if we could keep this topic for Windows 7, how to make work with the most recent hardware.


----------



## kapqa (Oct 20, 2019)

Big_Vulture said:


> well, I use also Ryzen 5 3600 with Windows 7 and as long I do not install modded usb driver everything is rock stable.



Hello , i was thinking to go from 2600 to 3700x or 3900x (although i really don't do heavy workloads).

Can you use the 3600 to full extent, i mean, do you have the full USB port availability?
I would dislike to loose USB ports, even if its just Usb 2.0, if there is not another option available instead (i mean, i can use a splitter for PS/2 to get mouse and keyboard on that port, but besides, i would need some flexibility)


----------



## Komshija (Oct 20, 2019)

It should be possible. I've successfully installed Win 7 Ultimate on one PC with i5 8600K and Z370. It did cause me a lot of problems, took significantly more time and some research but it's possible and the person who is using this system had no issues so far.


----------

